#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  If you need any SPE paper .. dont hesitate

## jikzo

Dear All ..

I just wanted to offer help as you all offered it to me ..
I realised many of you asked for SPE papers that they cant access or download ..
so, if you need any SPE paper .. please dont hesitate to contact me with your email and the wanted paper ..
and i will send it to you as soon as possible ..

i dunno if it's the right forum to post this .. but i didnt know where to post it ..




Peace  :Cool: See More: If you need any SPE paper .. dont hesitate

----------


## Paldex

Dear Friend,

Can u please provide the following SPE papers to my E-mail (palanidex@gmail.com) or share it in the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

1. 3-D Static Analysis Of Pipelines During Laying (Author  J. Van, P.T. Pedersen, Technical U. of Denmark)
2. FATIGUE ----- GROWTH IN T-JOINTS; OUT-OF-PLANE BENDING (Author  W.D. Dover,M.S.J. Holdbrook, R.D. Hibberd, and F.D.W. Charlesworth, Universlty College London)
3. Computerized stress Analysis of All - Metal Marine Loading Arms ( Author  D. J. Gallo, D. J. Forbes and P. J. Huebsch, Esso Research and Engineering Co.)
4. Title  Predicting, Measuring and Implementing Friction and Bending Stresses in Dynamic Umbilical Design  (Author  K.I. Ekeberg, T. Ottesen, and J. Aarstein, Nexans Norway A/S, and S. Saevik, N. Ye, and R. Igland, Marintek )
5. Title  Stress Analysis of Offshore Pipelines Under Dynamic Loads  (Author  Bulent Ovunc and H. Mallareddy, U. of Southwestern Louisiana  )

Thankyou in advance. Mainly i required the papers related to piping and pipeline stress analysis and its supporting structures (onshore and offshore).

----------


## Paldex

Dear Friend,

Can u please provide the following second set of SPE papers to my E-mail (palanidex@gmail.com) or share it in the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

6. Title  Offshore Pipeline stress Analysis  (Author  Jesse R. Wilkins, J. Ray McDermott & Co., Inc.  )
7. Title  Stress Analysis of Offshore Pipelines  (Author  Bulent Ovunc and H. Mallareddy, U. of Southwestern Louisiana  )
8. Title  Stress Analysis During of Offshore Pipelines Installation  (Author  J. T. Powers, Humble Pipe Line Co., and L. D. Finn, Esso Production Research Co.  )
9. Title  Upgrading the ASME B31.3 Pipe Code to Deal with FRP Pipe  (Author  Robert C. Hawkins, Reinforced Plastic Systems Inc.  )
10. Title  Finite-Element Analysis of Temperature and Thermal Stresses Induced by Hot Water Injection  (Author  Aktan, T., Chevron Oil Field Research Co.; Farouq Ali, S.M., U. of Alberta  )
11. Title  Local Stresses in Fiberglass Pipe at Supports  (Author  Furdon E. Benson, Dow Chemical  )
12. Title  OMAN-INDIA PIPELINE ROUTE SURVEY  (Author  J. E. Mullee, INTEC Engineering, Inc.  )

thankyou friend, waiting for your positive reply.

----------


## jikzo

> Dear Friend,
> 
> Can u please provide the following second set of SPE papers to my E-mail (palanidex@gmail.com) or share it in the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
> ...




Done  :Wink:  

enjooy it =)

----------


## amitkannojia

can u send me ur mail id jikzo i need some papers

----------


## jikzo

> dear jikzo: would  you send me (josea.pena@yahoo.es) same papers sended to Paldex. Thanks in advanced.



done  :Wink:

----------


## theglobalist2003

Can I get this article please,

*Stresses in storage tanks caused by differential settlement by S C Palmer* - Department of Engineering, University of Cambridge

----------


## jikzo

> Can I get this article please,
> 
> *Stresses in storage tanks caused by differential settlement by S C Palmer* - Department of Engineering, University of Cambridge



am sorry i couldnt find it ! are u sure it's an SPE paper ?

----------


## vanthodc

Thank for your heart.

----------


## vanthodc

Dear *jikzo*,
Can you send to me some following SPE paper to my email ( vanthodc@gmail.com ):

SPE 	18734-PA 
Geochemical Monitoring of Drilling Fluids: A Powerful Tool To Forecast and Detect Formation Waters

SPE 	28908-MS
Experience in the Detection and Suppression of Torsional Vibration From Mud Logging Data

SPE 	29252-MS
How to Organise Mud Logging Data For Modelling Rate of Penetration

SPE 	75307-PA
Improved Integrated Reservoir Interpretation Using Gas While Drilling Data

SPE 	149134-MS
Results From Pilot Tests Prove the Potential of Advanced Mud Logging

SPE 	57550-MS
Spectral Gamma Ray Measurement on Cuttings: An Alternative to MWD

SPE 	109861-MS
Advanced Mud Gas Logging in Combination with Wireline Formation Testing and Geochemical Fingerprinting for an Improved Understanding of Reservoir Architecture

SPE 	49479-MS
New Results in Real Time Vibrations Prediction

SPE 	13290-PA
Automatic Determination of Lithology From Well Logs

SPE 	15897-MS
Drilling Safely Offshore in Shallow Gas Areas

SPE 	23052-MS
Getting More Out of Drilling Data by Analysis-While-Drilling

Thank in Advance, *jikzo*!

----------


## amirhosseinsaber

hi 
I look for a paper from SPE about pipeline purging 
can any one help me?
Paper Number :16184-PA
Title:	Safe Purging of Natural Gas Pipelines
Authors:Perkins, T.K., Arco Oil and Gas Co.; Euchner, J.A., Arco Oil and Gas Co.

----------


## marquiniosmdq

Hi! Thanks for your offer, I am looking for the next papers from spe. Thank in advance (marquiniosmdq@hotmail.com)
Paper Number 	14007-MS
DOI 	10.2118/14007-MS
Title 	ULTRA-VIOLET DISINFECTION OF INJECTION SEAWATER FOR SECONDARY OIL RECOVERY
Paper Number 	13245-MS
DOI  	10.2118/13245-MS
Title 	Using Ultraviolet Radiation for Controlling Sulfate-Reducing Bacteria in Injection Water
Paper Number	93148-MS
DOI  10.2118/93148-MS
Title 	Successfully Sterilizing the Sulfate Reducing Bacteria with Ultraviolet Radiation in Produced-water Treatment in Daqing Oilfield

----------


## Paldex

Dear Friend,

Can u please provide the following SPE papers to my E-mail (palanidex@gmail.com) or share it in the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

6. Title Offshore Pipeline stress Analysis (Author Jesse R. Wilkins, J. Ray McDermott & Co., Inc. )
7. Title Stress Analysis of Offshore Pipelines (Author Bulent Ovunc and H. Mallareddy, U. of Southwestern Louisiana )
8. Title Stress Analysis During of Offshore Pipelines Installation (Author J. T. Powers, Humble Pipe Line Co., and L. D. Finn, Esso Production Research Co. )
9. Title Upgrading the ASME B31.3 Pipe Code to Deal with FRP Pipe (Author Robert C. Hawkins, Reinforced Plastic Systems Inc. )
10. Title Finite-Element Analysis of Temperature and Thermal Stresses Induced by Hot Water Injection (Author Aktan, T., Chevron Oil Field Research Co.; Farouq Ali, S.M., U. of Alberta )


11. Title Local Stresses in Fiberglass Pipe at Supports (Author Furdon E. Benson, Dow Chemical )
12. Title OMAN-INDIA PIPELINE ROUTE SURVEY (Author J. E. Mullee, INTEC Engineering, Inc. )

thank you friend, waiting for your positive reply.See More: If you need any SPE paper .. dont hesitate

----------


## Mehwish Noor

iz there any body ,who mail me these stuff on my email id,my id  is mehwishnoor19@yahoo.com

----------


## VitorBart

Excuse me.

I'm from Brazil and I'm currently studying Chemical Engineering at Rio's Federal University. I came here to ask if you could please provide me paper number* 14264-PA* form SPE which title is *Sulfur Solubility in Sour Gas*  from *Brunner, E., BASF A.G.; Place Jr., M.C., Shell Oil Co.; Woll, W.H., BASF A.G*

I need the sulfur solubitily data to write an essay about for college!

Thanks a lot!

----------


## mesozoic

hi,thanks !
I need the paper.
Document ID  24709-MS DOI   10.2118/24709-MS 
Content Type Conference Paper 
Title Anguille Marine, a Deepsea-Fan Reservoir Offshore Gabon: From Geology to Stochastic Modelling 
Authors Massonnat, G.J., Alabert, F.G., Giudicelli, C.B., Elf Aquitaine 
Source SPE Annual Technical Conference and Exhibition, 4-7 October 1992, Washington, D.C.
ISBN 978-1-55563-500-8 
Please send me to my E-mail(Paleozoic@gmail.com)

----------


## YLKofm2005

Dear Jikzo,

First of all I want to say many thanks for your kind and help :Smile: 
Brother Jikzo, could you help me to download SPE Paper with the title as below : 

_Comparison of Tracer Test Result and Analysis of Connectivity Injector and Producer during Pilot Waterflood Kenali Asam Zone P/1050 (SPE 143366)_

Please send that SPE paper to : yosua_koritelu127@yahoo.com
Thank's a lot brother :Smile: 

Regards,
-yosua lema-

----------


## ferminpar

Could you send to me some following SPE paper to my email ( ferminpar@gmail.com ):

SPE 137678-MS 
Multistage Fractured Cardium Oil: Studying Geology and All of the Production and Stimulation History Thus Far

Thanks in advance...

----------


## capimilo

Dear Friend

Would you like to help me with these?


Transient Pressure Behavior of Partially Penetrating Wells Subject to Bottomwater Drive 
THE COMBINED EFFECTS OF STORAGE, SKIN, AND PARTIAL PENETRATION ON WELL TEST ANALYSIS
Pressure Buildup Analysis of Prudhoe Bay Wells
Pressure Buildup Behavior of Partially Completed Wells in Layered Reservoirs
Assessment of Total Skin Factor in Perforated Wells
DESIGN OF WELL TESTS TO DETERMINE THE PROPERTIES OF STRATIFIED RESERVOIRS
PREDICTION OF SECONDARY RECOVERY RESULTS IN STRATIFIED RESERVOIRS 
Properties of Log-Normal Permeability Distribution for Stratified Reservoirs 
Stratified Flow Model and Interpretation in Horizontal Wells
Buildup Analysis for Interference Tests in Stratified Formations
Waterflooding a Highly Stratified Reservoir 
Identification and Characterization of High-Conductive Layers in Waterfloods
Determination of Pressure-Transient and Productivity Data for Deviated Wells in Layered Reservoirs
Development of Early Water Breakthrough and Effectiveness of Water Shut off Treatments in Layered and Heterogeneous Reservoirs 
A New Technique for Analysis of Wellbore Pressure From Multi-Layered Reservoirs With Unequal Initial Pressures To Determine Individual Layer Properties
System Identification Approach Applied to Watercut Analysis 

Many Thanks

capimilo

----------


## sami22

hello,

thanks for your help, can you please help me to get this paper:

Reservoir Characterization and Flow Simulation of a Low-Permeability Gas Reservoir: An Integrated Approach for Modelling the Tommy Lakes Gas Field

SPE No: 137507-PA
date: may 2011

thanks

----------


## paolomaldini

please pmaldini85@hotmail.com

paper ID	35643-MS	DOI   	10.2118/35643-MS
Title	Water Coning in Naturally Fractured Gas Reservoirs

Document ID	117376-MS	DOI   	10.2118/117376-MS
Cont Type	Conference Paperten

----------


## JulioVillarroel

Dear jirkzo, it would be of great help if you help me get the following paper...

SPE-000439-G
it is fo "Direct Calculation of BTFP in Natural Gas Wells"
Thank you in advance, greetings form South America

----------


## JulioVillarroel

I meant BottoHole Flowing Pressure

----------


## FATHI

> Dear Friend,
> 
> Can u please provide the following SPE papers to my E-mail (palanidex@gmail.com) or share it in the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
> ...



Paldex, could you please send any paper regarding the stress analysis (static , dynamic..) of pipelines...or tell me where to find them ...
thanks in advance

my email is :

Aloulou12003@yahoo.fr

----------


## iloc86

hello my friend, it looks so good to be real, but well, im doing now studies in water controlling, so if you have any paper about it send it to me pls XD, i have looked for somwones.

	A Review of Downhole Separation Technology 	
  	O.O. Ogunsina, SPE, and M.L. Wiggins, SPE, U. of Oklahoma
  	2005 	94276-MS 

	Performance of Downhole Separation Technology and Its Relationship to Geologic Conditions 	
  	J.A. Veil and J.J. Quinn, Argonne Natl. Laboratory
  	2005 	93920-MS 	SPE Conference Paper 

	Downhole Separation as a Strategic Water and Environmental Management Tool 	
  	Chris Shaw, Centrilift
  	2000 	61186-MS 	SPE Conference Paper

	Feasibility evaluation of downhole oil/water separator (DOWS) technology. 	
  	Veil, J. A. Langhus, B. G. ; Belieu, S. ; Environmental Assessment ; CH2M Hill ; Nebraska Oil and Gas Conservation Commission
  	2011 	4163-NETL 	NETL Other 

	Application of Downhole Oil-Water Separation: A Feasibility Study 	
  	Mohamed A., Alhoni, Khalid K. Jerbi, Taher A. Drawil, Waha Oil Co.; Abdulrazag Y. Zekri, United Arab Emirates University
  	2003 	80485-MS 	SPE Conference Paper 

	Downhole Oil Water Separation (DOWS) Systems in High-Volume/High HP Application 	
  	Yasser K. Bangash, Wood Group ESP, Inc.; Marcello Reyna, Intevep-PDVSA
  	2003 	81123-MS 	SPE Conference Paper


	New Concepts of Dual-Completion for Water Cresting Control and Improved Oil Recovery in Horizontal Wells 	
  	Solomon O. Inikori, Andrew K. Wojtanowicz, Louisiana State University and A & M College, Baton Rouge
  	2002 	77416-MS 	SPE Conference Paper 

	Controls on Water Cresting in High-Productivity Horizontal Gas Wells 	
  	R.P. Sech, M.D. Jackson, and Gary Hampson, Imperial College London
  	2007 	107169-MS 	SPE Conference Paper 

	Completion of a Horizontal Well With Swellable Packers To Control Water Production 	
  	Katrina Cooper, SPE, Adrienne McVey, Daniel Schafer, SPE, and J.D. Cox, BP; Nathan Hilleary, SPE, Schlumberger; Donald Parker, SPE, Petroleum Equipment & Services, Inc., and John Crooks, SPE, TAM Intl.


  	2008 	116263-MS 	SPE Conference Paper 

	Inflow Profile Control in Horizontal Wells in a Fractured Carbonate Using Swellable Elastomers 	
  	Rudy W.F. Welling, Franz Marketz, Riyadh Moosa, Noha Riyami, Edward J. Follows, Gerbert de Bruijn, and Khalid Hosny, Petroleum Development Oman
  	2007 	105709-MS 	SPE Conference Paper 

	Understanding the Roles of Inflow-Control Devices in Optimizing Horizontal-Well Performance 	
  	Zhuoyi Li, SPE, Schlumberger; Preston Fernandes, SPE, Chevron; and D. Zhu, SPE, Texas A&M University
  	2011 	124677-PA 	SPE Journal Paper 

or if you know of other that you have just send it pls XD

good day my friend

my e mail ->  iloc86@hotmail.comSee More: If you need any SPE paper .. dont hesitate

----------


## Ulziisaikhan Olonbayar

can you send me about Hydraulic Fracturing? (olzii_mt@yahoo.com)

----------


## mahendrapal

1. 3-D Static Analysis Of Pipelines During Laying (Author J. Van, P.T. Pedersen, Technical U. of Denmark)
2. FATIGUE ----- GROWTH IN T-JOINTS; OUT-OF-PLANE BENDING (Author W.D. Dover,M.S.J. Holdbrook, R.D. Hibberd, and F.D.W. Charlesworth, Universlty College London)
3. Computerized stress Analysis of All - Metal Marine Loading Arms ( Author D. J. Gallo, D. J. Forbes and P. J. Huebsch, Esso Research and Engineering Co.)
4. Title Predicting, Measuring and Implementing Friction and Bending Stresses in Dynamic Umbilical Design (Author K.I. Ekeberg, T. Ottesen, and J. Aarstein, Nexans Norway A/S, and S. Saevik, N. Ye, and R. Igland, Marintek )
5. Title Stress Analysis of Offshore Pipelines Under Dynamic Loads (Author Bulent Ovunc and H. Mallareddy, U. of Southwestern Louisiana )
. Title Offshore Pipeline stress Analysis (Author Jesse R. Wilkins, J. Ray McDermott & Co., Inc. )
7. Title Stress Analysis of Offshore Pipelines (Author Bulent Ovunc and H. Mallareddy, U. of Southwestern Louisiana )
8. Title Stress Analysis During of Offshore Pipelines Installation (Author J. T. Powers, Humble Pipe Line Co., and L. D. Finn, Esso Production Research Co. )
9. Title Upgrading the ASME B31.3 Pipe Code to Deal with FRP Pipe (Author Robert C. Hawkins, Reinforced Plastic Systems Inc. )
10. Title Finite-Element Analysis of Temperature and Thermal Stresses Induced by Hot Water Injection (Author Aktan, T., Chevron Oil Field Research Co.; Farouq Ali, S.M., U. of Alberta )
11. Title Local Stresses in Fiberglass Pipe at Supports (Author Furdon E. Benson, Dow Chemical )
12. Title OMAN-INDIA PIPELINE ROUTE SURVEY (Author J. E. Mullee, INTEC Engineering, Inc. )

also if have pipe stress engineering by l.c PENG Pls mail it to me ;mahendrapal.rathore@gmail.com
tnks n regards;

----------


## Abu Saleh

dear jikzo,

would u plz send me(pushon.pge@gmail.com) following spe papers.....

1. Effect of Material Balance on Well-Test Analysis(124524-MS) 
2. Well Testing in Tight Gas Reservoir: Today’s Challenge and Future’s Opportunity(129032-MS) 
3. Application of Buildup Transient Pressure Analysis to Well Deliverability Forecasting in Gas Condensate Reservoirs Using Single-Phase and Two-Phase Pseudopressures(94018-MS) 
4. Estimating Productivity-Controlling Parameters in Gas/Condensate Wells From Transient Pressure Data(94018-PA) 
5. Production Forecasting in a Limited-Data Environment: Evolving the Methodology in the Yamburgskoe Arctic Gas/Condensate Field, Russia(98188-MS) 
6. The Application of Transient Pressure Testing to Track Phase Boundaries During Production - A One Well Case Study From UKSC(94446-MS)
7. Numerical Well Testing Using Unstructured PEBI Grids(142258-MS)

in advance, thanks a lot...........

----------


## RicardoPG

Paraffin Wax Deposition: Mitigation and Removal Techniques - 155412-MS
Mitigating Flow Assurance Challenges in Deepwater Fields using Active Heating Methods - 140997-MS
Case Study: Numerical Simulation Of Surfactant Flooding In Low Permeability Oil Filed - 145036-MS
Biphasic Viscosity Reducers as Production Aids for Viscous Oil - 141037-MS
Development and Validation of Small Volume Multi-Tasking Flow Assurance Tool - 145946-MS

send me (ricadopessoti@gmail.com)

thanks ;]

----------


## skaterboy

is there any SPE paperss for offshore technology and FPSO...if please send me by mail ( michel.virus@gmail.com )

----------


## rashidalishaikh

Dear jikzo,
Can you send to me some following SPE paper from onepetro.org to my email ( rashid_lrk@hotmail.com ):

Document ID 7331-MS
Title            Rigless Slimhole Drilling
Authors        P.W. Courville, Halliburton Services,S.D. Maddox, Otis Engineering Corp

Document ID 15177-MS
Title	        Well Intervention Using Rigless Techniques
Authors	Sandeep Khurana, Granherne Inc.; Brad DeWalt, Granherne Inc.; and Colin Headworth, Subsea 7 Inc.

Document ID 	112922-MS	 
Title	                Rigless Exploration Well Testing Experience in Algeria
Authors	        Cherif Hellal, Sonatrach; Yasmine Nassim, Schlumberger; and Ali M. Bakici, SPE, Schlumberger

----------


## selmagis

@FATHI, I recommend you next book regarding the stress analysis of pipelines: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Topsy Turvy:

----------


## ventis

Dear Friend,

I actually need a lot of SPE papers, i research a lot in oil and gas but i would send you the first 7 papers i need quite urgently, I shall be glad if you can help me get any of them

Document ID 	11057-MS	
Title	Simulation of the Wellbore Hydraulics While Drilling, Including the 	
Effects of Fluid Influxes and Losses and Pipe Washouts

Document ID 16694-PA 
Title A Computer Model for Hole-Cleaning Analysis

Document ID 16688-PA
Title Mutual Solubility of Salts in Drilling and Completion Fluids

Document ID 13442-MS
Title Hole Cleaning: Some Field Results

Document ID 63049-MS 
Title Hole Cleaning Capabilities of Drilling Foams Compared to Conventional Fluids

Document ID 81412-MS
Title A Simplified Hole Cleaning Solution to Deviated and Horizontal Wells

Document ID 4521-PA
Title An Improved Method for Calculating Swab and Surge Pressures and Circulating Pressures in a Drilling Well

My email is ventis_investment@yahoo.com

Thank you friend.

----------


## kavita_00

hi  jikzo
I look for a paper from SPE about pipeline purging 
Paper Number :16184-PA
Title: Safe Purging of Natural Gas Pipelines
Authors:Perkins, T.K., Arco Oil and Gas Co.; Euchner, J.A., Arco Oil and Gas Co.

Regards

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] to read about _Safe Purging of Natural Gas Pipelines_.

 :Listening Headphones:

----------


## selmagis

_Feasibility Evaluation of Downhole Oil/Water Separator (DOWS) Technology_: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## eaanand

Dear jikzo,


Can you send to me some following SPE paper to my email ( eaanand@gmail.com ):

SPE 18734-PA 
Geochemical Monitoring of Drilling Fluids: A Powerful Tool To Forecast and Detect Formation Waters



SPE 29252-MS
How to Organise Mud Logging Data For Modelling Rate of Penetration

SPE 75307-PA
Improved Integrated Reservoir Interpretation Using Gas While Drilling Data

SPE 149134-MS
Results From Pilot Tests Prove the Potential of Advanced Mud Logging

SPE 57550-MS
Spectral Gamma Ray Measurement on Cuttings: An Alternative to MWD

SPE 109861-MS
Advanced Mud Gas Logging in Combination with Wireline Formation Testing and Geochemical Fingerprinting for an Improved Understanding of Reservoir Architecture

SPE 49479-MS
New Results in Real Time Vibrations Prediction

SPE 13290-PA
Automatic Determination of Lithology From Well Logs

SPE 15897-MS
Drilling Safely Offshore in Shallow Gas Areas

SPE 23052-MS
Getting More Out of Drilling Data by Analysis-While-Drilling

Thank in Advance, jikzo!

Hoping and awaiting for your reply.

eaanandSee More: If you need any SPE paper .. dont hesitate

----------


## brecco

Hi, I'm looking for the following paper:

Document ID: 135960-MS
DOI: 10.2118/135960-MS
Title: Scale Buildup, its Detection and Removal in High Temperature Gas Wells of Miano Field
Authors: Amjad Hussain Shar, SPE, and Tofeeq Ahmad, SPE, OMV (Pakistan), and Udo B Bregar, SPE, OMV (Austria)

----------


## halfmanhalfamazing

hello,

Pls Can i get an Article/ SPE paper on Offshore Development in Malikai oil and gas field and kebabangan field.
benjamin.umobi@gmail.com

----------


## mahendrapal

please send me all SFE PAPER AVAILABLE WITH you sir.
my mail id : mahendrapal.rathore@ril.com

----------


## woky

dear jikzo

i need some technical reports which key words are acoustic fatigue or vibration induced fatigue in process pipework. i can't find that reports in my country. could you send me some papers?
i'd appreciate it. thanks.

sincere woky.
(woky1245@hotmail.com)

----------


## ferminpar

Would you please provide me the following paper:

SPE 137678-MS
"Multistage Fractured Cardium Oil: Studying Geology and All of the Production and Stimulation History Thus Far". T.T. Leshchyshyn; B. Pierre-Gilles.
Thanks in advance 

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## darkwater

Hi dear
I need SPE 15103
please send me it to :morteza_rajaeifar@yahoo.com
sincerely yours

----------


## Strans

hi, I need the following paper, would you please send it to my email? (sufi.geo@gmail.com)
Abductive Networks: A New Modeling Tool for the Oil and Gas Industry

----------


## witness

I need these : 

[1] J Klm Vandiver, James W. Nicholson, Rong-Juin Shyu: Case Studies of the Bending Vibration and
Whirling Motion of Drill Collars, paper SPE published in 1990.
[2] M.W. Dykstra, D.C.-K Chen, T.M. Warren and J.J. Azar: Drillstring Component Mass Imbalance: A
Major Source of Downhole Vibration, paper SPE published in 1996.
[3] H. Melakhessou, A. Berlioz, G. Ferraris: A Nonlinear Well-Drillstring Interaction Model, ASME
2003.
[4] Y.A. Khulief, H. Al-Naser: Finite Element Dynamic Analysis of Drillstrings, Finite Elements in
Analysis and Design, 2005.

----------


## pank27

thanks

----------


## pank27

thanks

----------


## pank27

thanks

----------


## Lahre

hey iam new to this forum....dont really knw how it works...can anybody provide me some spe papers 
iam looking for
Document ID -21849-PA  "Incorporation of 2D Fluid Flow into a Pseudo-3D Hydraulic Fracturing Simulator"
and

Document ID -112374-MS   "	Benefits of a p-3D Over a 2D Model for Unified Fracture Design"



thanks in advanceSee More: If you need any SPE paper .. dont hesitate

----------


## Lahre

please if anyone have the above papers mail them to lahre_l@yahoo.co.in

----------


## witness

I need the following asap please help me

[1] S.G. Lapierre, N. Seiler, D. C-K Chen, "Mitigating Vibration in Bi-Center Drilling
Programs", IADC/SPE 87097, 2004
[2] G. Heisig, M. Neubert, "Lateral Drillstring Vibrations in Extended-Reach Wells"
IADC/SPE 59235, 2000
[3] D. C-K Chen, M. Smith, S.G. Lapierre, "Advanced Drillstring Dynamics System
Integrates Real-Time Modeling and Measurement", SPE 81903, 2003
[4] M.W. Dykstra, M. Neubert, J.M. Hanson, M.J. Meiners, "Improving Drilling
Performance by Applying Advanced Dynamics Models", SPE/IADC 67697, 2001
[5] A.A. Besaiow, M. L. Payne, "A Study of Excitation Mechanisms and Resonance
Inducing Bottomhole-Assembly Vibrations", SPE Drilling Engineering, March 1988
[6] Z. Li, B. Guo, "Analysis of Longitudinal Vibration of Drillstring in Air and Gas
Drilling", SPE 107697, 2007
[7] P.N. Jogi, J.D. Macpherson, M. Neubert, "Field Verification of Model-Derived
Natural Frequencies of a Drill String", Transactions of the ASME, Vol. 124, September 2002
[8] B. Schmalhorst, M. Neubert, "Dynamic Modeling Software", AADE-03-NTCE-53,
2003
[9] P.D. Spanos, A.M. Chevalier, N.P. Politis, M.L. Payne, "Oil Well Drilling: A
Vibrations Perspective", The Shock and Vibration Digest, Vol 35, No 2, March 2003
[10] A.P. Christoforou, A.S. Yigit, "Dynamic Modelling of Rotating Drillstring with
Borehole Interactions", Kuwait University, Department of mechanical and Industrial
Engineering, 1997
[11] A.P. Christoforou, A.S. Yigit, "Fully coupled vibrations of actively controlled
drillstrings", Journal of Sound and Vibration, 2003
[12] T. Richard, C. Germay, E. Detournay, "Self-excited stick-slip oscillations of drill
bits", Comptes rendus MECANIQUE, 2004
[13] P.D. Spanos, A.M. Chevalier, N.P. Politis, "Nonlinear Stochastic Drill-String
Vibrations", Transactions of the ASME, Vol. 124, October 2002
[14] E.W. Robnett, J.A. Hood, J.D. Macpherson, "Analysis of the Stick-Slip
Phenomenon Using Downhole Drillstring rotation data", SPE/IADC 52821, 1999
hal-00595365, version 1 - 24 May 2011
68
[15] J.D. Jansen, L. Van Den Steen, "Active Damping of Self-Excited Torsional
Vibrations in Oil Well Drillstrings", Journal of Sound and Vibration, Vol. 179, p. 647-668,
1995
[16] V.A. Dunayevsky, A. Judzis, "Onset of Drillstring Precession in a Directional
Borehole", SPE 13027, 1984
[17] V.A. Dunayevsky, F. Abbassian, A. Judzis, "Dynamic Stability of Drillstrings Under
Fluctuating Weight on Bit", SPE 14329, 1993
[18] T.M. Burgess, G.L. McDaniel, "Improving BHA Tool Reliability With Drillstring
Vibration Models: Field Experience and Limitations", SPE/IADC 16109, 1987
[19] G.W. Halsey, A. Kyllingstad, D. Lysne, "Drillstring Torsional Vibrations:
Comparison Between Theory and Experiment on a Full-Scale Research Drilling Rig", SPE
15564, 1986
[20] C.A. Zamudio, J.L. Tlustly, D.W. Dareing, "Self-Excited Vibrations in Drillstrings",
SPE 16661, 1987
[21] M.W. Dykstra, D. C-K Chen, T.M. Warren, S.A. Zannoni, "Experimental
Evaluations of Drill Bit and Drill String Dynamics", SPE 28323, 1994
[22] M-P. Dufeyte, H. Henneuse, "Detection and Monitoring of the Slip-Stick Motion",
SPE/IADC 21945, 1991
[23] F. Clayer, J.K. Vandiver, H.Y. Lee, "The Effect of Surface and Downhole Boundary
Conditions on the Vibration of Drillstrings", SPE 20447, 1990
[24] R.W. Tucker, C. Wang, "A Simple Cosserat Model For The Dynamics Of Drill-
Strings", Lancaster University, Department of Physics
[25] H. Melakhessou, A. Berlioz, G. Ferraris, "A Nonlinear Well-Drillstring Interaction
Model", Transactions of the ASME, Vol.125, January 2003
[26] A.S. Bakenov, T. Gabler, E. Detourmay, C. Germay, "Enhanced Drilling
Performance Through Controlled DrillString Vibrations", AADE-03-NTCE-21, 2003
[27] A.P. Christoforou, A. S. Yigit, "Active Control of Stick-Slip Vibrations: The Role of
Fully Coupled Dynamics", SPE 68903, 2001
[28] M.W. Dykstra, D. C-K Chen, T.M. Warren, J.J. Azar, "Drillstring Component
Mass Imbalance: A Major Source of Downhole Vibrations", SPE Drilling & Completion,
1996
[29] F. Abbassian, V.A. Dunayevsky, "Application of Stability approach to Torsional and
Lateral Bit Dynamics", SPE Drilling & Completion, June 1998
[30] M. Birades, "Static and Dynamic Three-Dimensional Bottomhole Assembly
Computer Models", SPE Drilling Engineering, June 1988
hal-00595365, version 1 - 24 May 2011
69
[31] P.R. Pasley, Yih-Min Jan, J.E.E. Kingman, J.D. Macpherson, "Detection of BHA
Lateral Resonances While Drilling With Surface Longitudinal and Torsional Sensors", SPE
24583, 1992
[32] C. Putot, C. Mabile, "Conditions d'apparition et formes de rebond d'un outil de forage
tricne Institut franais du ptrole", Institut Franais du Ptrole,1999
[33] T. Richard, "Self-Excited Stick-Slip Oscillations of Drag Bits", PhD Thesis,
University of Minnesota, 2001
[34] M.W. Dykstra, "Nonlinear Drill String Dynamics", PhD Thesis, University of Tulsa,
1996
[35] J.P. Den Hartog, "Mechanical Vibrations", Dover Publications Inc.,1985
[36] C.E. Brennen, "A Review of Added Mass and Fluid Inertial Forces", CR 82.010,
Naval Civil Engineering Laboratory, Jan. 1982

----------


## alx135

hi dear friend
could you send me this paper 

SPE 75307-PA
Improved Integrated Reservoir Interpretation Using Gas While Drilling Data

----------


## telfener

Please,
I need the following SPE paper:

Document ID:	88643-MS
Title:          	Multiphase Flow Helico-Axial Turbine: Applications and Performance
Authors:	 Yves Charron, Philippe Pagnier, Institut Franais du Petrole; Elise Marchetta, Sylvain Stihle, David Brown Guinard Pumps

Could you send me at: stefano.briola@libero.it

Thanks in advance

----------


## selmagis

@telfener, do you still need 88643?

----------


## telfener

> @telfener, do you still need 88643?



yes, please could you send it to me at my mail?

thanks

----------


## selmagis

@telfener, Click **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## telfener

Thank you Selmagis,
God bless you.

----------


## nik83

hi dear friend
could you send me this paper (nikwood@gmail.com)
Abrahamson J., Allen R.W.K. The Efficiency of Conventional Return-flow Cyclone at High Temperatures // Intern. Chem. Engng. Symposium Series. Pergamon Press, 1987. № 99. R. 3143

----------


## mccaste

Hi,

I was hoping someone could provide me with the following SPE paper:
1)Mechanistic Study of Chemicals Providing Improved Halite Inhibition authors: Hua Guan, SPE, M-I SWACO Production Technologies; Richard Keatch, OMS Limited; Charles Benson, SPE, and Neil Grainger, SPE, M-I SWACO Production Technologies; and Liz Morris, SPE, Schlumberger Oilfield UK Plc.

Thanks,

Mccaste

----------


## Cheng

Could you please help me with the following three SPE papers? Many thanks.

A. Behie. 1985. Comparison of Nested Factorization, Constrained Pressure Residual, and Incomplete Factorization Preconditionings, SPE Reservoir Simulation Symposium, 10-13 February 1985, Dallas, Texas 

Choongyong Han, SPE, Chevron ETC, John Wallis, SPE, Wallis Consulting Inc., Pallav Sarma, SPE, Gary Li, SPE, Mark L. Schrader, SPE, Wen Chen, SPE, Chevron ETC. 2011. Enhancement of the CPR Preconditioner for Efficient Solution of the.   SPE Reservoir Simulation Symposium, 21-23 February 2011, The Woodlands, Texas, USA

Clees, T. and Ganzer, L. 2010. An Efficient Algebraic Multigrid Solver Strategy for Adaptive Implicit Methods in Oil-Reservoir Simulation. SPE J.  15 (3): 670-681. SPE-105789-PA. doi: 10.2118/105789-PA.

----------


## Cheng

I have got the papers. It is very nice of you and people here to help each other. Thanks.








> Could you please help me with the following three SPE papers? Many thanks.
> 
> A. Behie. 1985. Comparison of Nested Factorization, Constrained Pressure Residual, and Incomplete Factorization Preconditionings, SPE Reservoir Simulation Symposium, 10-13 February 1985, Dallas, Texas 
> 
> Choongyong Han, SPE, Chevron ETC, John Wallis, SPE, Wallis Consulting Inc., Pallav Sarma, SPE, Gary Li, SPE, Mark L. Schrader, SPE, Wen Chen, SPE, Chevron ETC. 2011. Enhancement of the CPR Preconditioner for Efficient Solution of the.   SPE Reservoir Simulation Symposium, 21-23 February 2011, The Woodlands, Texas, USA
> 
> Clees, T. and Ganzer, L. 2010. An Efficient Algebraic Multigrid Solver Strategy for Adaptive Implicit Methods in Oil-Reservoir Simulation. SPE J.  15 (3): 670-681. SPE-105789-PA. doi: 10.2118/105789-PA.



See More: If you need any SPE paper .. dont hesitate

----------


## pietroki

I need api 19C urgent

----------


## Jagiel

Hi mate,

I really need listed papers to my thesis  :Smile: 

112536-MS    Extended-Reach DrillingOffshore California: An Operator's Experience With Drilling a Record Extended-Reach Well       Michael W. Walker, SPE, ExxonMobil Development Company

72290-MS    	Drilling Fluids Design and Management for Extended Reach Drilling            C. Cameron, Halliburton Energy Services

I will be grateful if you could send those at jagiello.kuba@gmail.com 
If it's not a problem, I will post more request in near future  :Smile: 

Cheerio!

----------


## coptorman

Hi!

Could you please send me the following papers for my research project?

1) Electromagnetic Heating Methods for Heavy Oil Reservoirs (Akshay Sahni, Mridul Kumar)
2) Production Increase of Heavy Oils By Electromagnetic Heating (E. R. Abernethy)
3) Feasibility of Reservoir Heating by Electromagnetic Irradiation (Fanchi, John R)
4) Electro Magnetic Heating in Viscous Oil Reservoir (Swapan Das)

I am really really grateful for your help!

P.S. - I have received the files. Thank you very much to the person who sent it to me!

----------


## kembens

Dear Jikzo,can you please send me these papers to my email(kembens@yahoo.com)Thanks in advanced.
1.SPE 79031-MS,Optimization of smart well control

2.SPE 108,700

3.SPE 105,374

4.SPE 107197

5.Any spe paper relating to optimizing reactive intelligent well control strategy.

6.Any spe paper relating to uncertainty quantification in optimizing reactive intelligent well control strategy

----------


## joshaffluence

Dear friend pls kindly help with this SPE paper:
 151602-MS: Stepping Forward: An Automated Rock Type Index and a New Predictive Capillary Pressure Function for Better Estimation of Permeability and Water Saturation. Case Study, Urdaneta-01 Heavy Oil Reservoir.

My email is address is joshaffluence@yahoo.com

----------


## Cheng

Could you please find the following SPE papers for me? I do not the SPE database in my college. Thanks a lot!

1.  J.R.Wallis, R.P.Kendall, and T.E.Little. Constrained residual acceleration of conjugate residual methods.SPE paper 13536, presented at the SPE Reservoir Simulation Symposium in Dallas, TX, 1985;

2.  K.Stueben. Algebraic multigrid(AMG): experiences and comparisons. In Proceedings of the International Multigrid Conference, Copper Mountain, CO, 1983;

3. H.Cao, H.A.Tchelepi, J.Wallis, and H Yardumian. Parallel scalable unstructured CPR-type linear solver for reservoir simulation. SPE Paper 96809, presented at the SPE Annual Technical Conference and Exhibition in Dallas, TX, 2005.

----------


## amahaminer

Hi I need these papers:
 1- Title: An Algorithm for Determining Smooth, Continuous Pressure Derivatives From Well-Test Data 
Document ID 20112-PA 

2- Evaluation of Pressure Derivative Algorithms for Well-Test Analysis
 86936-MS

3- The Effect of Restricted Fluid Entry on Well Productivity 
1322-G 

4- practical Application of Pressure-Rate Deconvolution to Analysis of Real Well Tests
84290-MS


amahaminer@yahoo.com

----------


## orbawy

Hi, I need the following paper:
Undersaturated Oil Viscosity Correlation for Adverse Conditions
103144-MS

Thanks in advance.

----------


## orbawy

Hi, I need the following paper:
Undersaturated Oil Viscosity Correlation for Adverse Conditions
103144-MS

Thanks in advance.

----------


## selmagis

> Could you please find the following SPE papers for me? I do not the SPE database in my college. Thanks a lot!
> 
> 1.  J.R.Wallis, R.P.Kendall, and T.E.Little. Constrained residual acceleration of conjugate residual methods.SPE paper 13536, presented at the SPE Reservoir Simulation Symposium in Dallas, TX, 1985;
> 
> 2.  K.Stueben. Algebraic multigrid(AMG): experiences and comparisons. In Proceedings of the International Multigrid Conference, Copper Mountain, CO, 1983;
> 
> 3. H.Cao, H.A.Tchelepi, J.Wallis, and H Yardumian. Parallel scalable unstructured CPR-type linear solver for reservoir simulation. SPE Paper 96809, presented at the SPE Annual Technical Conference and Exhibition in Dallas, TX, 2005.



@Cheng:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
@Cheng:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

> Hi, I need the following paper:
> Undersaturated Oil Viscosity Correlation for Adverse Conditions
> 103144-MS
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Here is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is someone's requested Prediction of Onset and Dynamic Behavior of Liquid-Loading Gas Wells.

See More: If you need any SPE paper .. dont hesitate

----------


## gtChelsea

Hi!

Could you please help me out with a SPE journal?

The name is: "Permanent Fiber-Optic Monitoring at Northstar: Pressure/Temperature System and Data Overview" 
Document ID: 87681-PA

----------


## orbawy

Hi, I need the following papers:
1-Multiphase Flowmeters in Well Testing Applications
71475-MS

2-Criteria for Sizing Multiphase Flowlines for Erosive/Corrosive Service 
26569-PA

3-Qualification Testing Toward Utilizing a Downhole Flowmeter for Production Optimization and Allocation 
124875-MS


Thanks in advance

----------


## ALFRE01

Thanks man, you are really great.
A question for you, Do you have access to another source of papers (e.g. sciencedirect or others)?.
Greetings

----------


## selmagis

Here is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

orbawy, type egpet.net to open: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## Marty Thompson

----

----------


## orbawy

------

----------


## orbawy

> orbawy, type egpet.net to open: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].



such as 4shared.com, depositfiles.com, filecloud.io.....etc

----------


## selmagis

Try 76 again.

----------


## ALFRE01

Brother.
I come to you for these papers:
28000 - Compositional Gradients in Petroleum Reservoirs
9790 - MEASUREMENT AND CORRELATION OF CO2 MISCIBILITY PRESSURES
Journal Paper 88-04-08 - Statistical Evaluation Of Pvt Correlations Solution Gas-Oil Ratio
128893 - New Bubblepoint Pressure Empirical PVT Correlation

help me please

regards

----------


## selmagis

> Brother.
> I come to you for these papers:
> 28000 - Compositional Gradients in Petroleum Reservoirs
> 9790 - MEASUREMENT AND CORRELATION OF CO2 MISCIBILITY PRESSURES
> Journal Paper 88-04-08 - Statistical Evaluation Of Pvt Correlations Solution Gas-Oil Ratio
> 128893 - New Bubblepoint Pressure Empirical PVT Correlation
> 
> help me please
> 
> regards



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

type: egpet.net

----------


## moein.oil

i need:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: If you need any SPE paper .. dont hesitate

----------


## ALFRE01

Dou you have the following?

97099-PA - Fundamental PVT Calculations for Associated and Gas/Condensate Natural-Gas Systems
10127A-MS Method to Determine K-Values From Laboratory Data and Its Applications

Greetings

----------


## monzikong

Dear Friend,

Could you send to me some following SPE paper to my email ( monzonvazquez@gmail.com):

*Document ID :* 112793-MS
*Title:* Developing a Chemical EOR Pilot Strategy for a Complex, Low-Permeability Water Flood
*
Document ID:* 145024-MS
*Title:* An Integrated EOR Successfully Applied In Chang-6 Ultra-Low Permeability Reservoir

*Document ID:* 144040-MS
*Title:* Estimates Of Surfactant Concentration Used For EOR In Daqing Oilfield Low Permeability Oil Reservoir

Any other information about EOR in low permeability REservoir will be welcomed. 

Thank u in advance!

----------


## selmagis

> Dou you have the following?
> 
> 97099-PA - Fundamental PVT Calculations for Associated and Gas/Condensate Natural-Gas Systems
> 10127A-MS Method to Determine K-Values From Laboratory Data and Its Applications
> 
> Greetings



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## monzikong

Hi,
I'm looking for these SPE papers. Can u help me?

100089-MS--Identification and Evaluation of High-Performance EOR Surfactants

145024-MS--An Integrated EOR Successfully Applied In Chang-6 Ultra-Low Permeability Reservoir

112793-MS--Developing a Chemical EOR Pilot Strategy for a Complex, Low-Permeability Water Flood

157158-MS--Improved Waterflooding and EOR for Lower Permeability Fields

5833-PA--Low-Tension Waterflood Pilot at the Salem Unit, Marion County, Illinois Part 2: Performance Evaluation 

10027-MS--Micellar-Polymer Flooding Projects in the Bradford Field

20219-MS--Second Ripley Surfactant Flood Pilot Test

9781-MS--SLOSS MICELLAR/POLYMER FLOOD POST TEST EVALUATION WELL

Any other information about Chemical EOR in low permeability reservoir is welcomed. 
monzonvazquez@gmail.com

Thanks a lot!

----------


## ALFRE01

Thanks, but the file can not be downloaded by restriction of the author.

----------


## vpr008

Hi,
Could you please provide me this paper (email: prigara1@yahoo.com)?
Document ID  129562-MS 
New Method for Fluid Level Depression Test Interpretation Based on Modern Multiphase Flow Calculation Techniques - M.M. Khasanov, V.A. Krasnov
Thanks in advance.

----------


## bond07

Please could you provide me with this spe. Paper; email: lotus4lyf@yahoo.com
"Smart Well Technology Application in Deepwater Field Development"
Authors
Abraham Ekebafe and Asitonka Ogan, SPE, Shell Nigeria E&P Co.

----------


## ALFRE01

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Could you upload this archive again?.
Thanks for your help

----------


## piuma

Dear Friend,
could you please provide the following papers for me (e-mail: fritzy_doo@hotmail.com)?

I need them for a research deadline...

SPE paper # 114130-MS,
SPE paper # 36832-MS,
Paper IADC/SPE 23935,
SPE 25022

Thanks a million,
P

----------


## selmagis

Link is ok.

----------


## moein.oil

........................

----------


## saggysaad

Hi bro! I really appreciate your kind efforts for this community. I need some one-petro full lenght spe papers of the following document IDs:

156477-MS
81740-MS
87146-MS
77804-MS
26512-MS
16214-MS
22825-MS
27895-MS
23130-PA


92392-MS

Kindly send it to saadiqbal829@hotmail.com soonest possible.
Thanks in advance  :Smile: See More: If you need any SPE paper .. dont hesitate

----------


## selmagis

> Please could you provide me with this spe. Paper; email: lotus4lyf@yahoo.com
> "Smart Well Technology Application in Deepwater Field Development"
> Authors
> Abraham Ekebafe and Asitonka Ogan, SPE, Shell Nigeria E&P Co.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bond07

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks selmagis, I appreciate

----------


## ALFRE01

Hi friends.
Anyone con share the following paper?:
153004-MS Unconventional Reservoirs: Basic Petrophysical Concepts for Shale Gas

Thanks

----------


## willavila

I have tried to request some papers a couple of times but it seems that the admin never authorize my post  :Frown:

----------


## willavila

If someone could share this papers, PLEASE and thanks

128003-PA  From Operations to Desktop Analysis to Field Implementation: Well and ESP Optimization for Production Enhancement in the Cliff Head Field

163345-MS  Automated Real Time ESP Performance Monitoring And Optimization Case Study

93621-MS  Production Optimization in ESP Completions with Intelligent Well Technology by Using Downhole Chokes to Optimize ESP Performance

138464-MS  ESP Runtime Optimization - Low Volume High GOR Producers

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amal.kiran2007

Hi
Is it possible to get this  SPE paper 15657
Two-Phase Flow Through Chokes
Sachdeva, R., Schmidt, Z., Brill, J.P., Blais, R.M., U. of Tulsa
Source
SPE Annual Technical Conference and Exhibition, 5-8 October 1986, New Orleans, Louisiana
Regards
Amal

----------


## sammy12345

Hi,
I am a student and I am doing a research in CO2 EOR and currently I am in the process of doing an economic analysis, I was wondering if you can guide me any good research papers or any other materials related to this topic (economic analysis), since you are a senior member, I am sure you can guide me in the right direction, I did had a go on google and other search engines, but it was not useful.
regards
Azeem

----------


## VivH

Hi, 
I've found the paper, thank you

----------


## selmagis

> Hi
> Is it possible to get this  SPE paper 15657
> Two-Phase Flow Through Chokes
> Sachdeva, R., Schmidt, Z., Brill, J.P., Blais, R.M., U. of Tulsa
> Source
> SPE Annual Technical Conference and Exhibition, 5-8 October 1986, New Orleans, Louisiana
> Regards
> Amal



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ALFRE01

Hello.
I'm looking for these papers:
27415-MS     SIMULATION OF FUTURE NATURAL GAS PRODUCTION AND EXPLORATION
130102-PA    Gas-Reserves Estimation in Resource Plays
131768-MS   Petrophysical Considerations in Evaluating and Producing Shale Gas Resources
Some one can help me?.
Thanks

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: If you need any SPE paper .. dont hesitate

----------


## ALFRE01

Thanks bro, u r the best

----------


## willavila

Hi, Selmagis could you help me with these? please.

128003-PA From Operations to Desktop Analysis to Field Implementation: Well and ESP Optimization for Production Enhancement in the Cliff Head Field

163345-MS Automated Real Time ESP Performance Monitoring And Optimization Case Study

93621-MS Production Optimization in ESP Completions with Intelligent Well Technology by Using Downhole Chokes to Optimize ESP Performance

138464-MS ESP Runtime Optimization - Low Volume High GOR Producers

----------


## eRU

Hello petroleum engineers!
Just another guy looking for SPE papers...
I need next this SPE publications about inflow profile control devices (ICD, ICV, AICD and others...):

128603-MS 
132976-PA
133336-MS
129105-MS 
124349-MS
144406-MS
105709-MS
124677-PA
and maybe others about same problem...

----------


## eRU

Hello petroleum engineers!
Just another guy looking for SPE papers...
I need this SPE publications about inflow profile control devices (ICD, ICV, AICD and others...):

128603-MS
132976-PA
133336-MS
129105-MS
124349-MS
144406-MS
105709-MS
124677-PA
and maybe others about same problem...

----------


## mahmoud3814

Hi everybody,
Kindly help me to find these papers:
	SPE Paper 19451 PA
The Dynamic Two-Fluid Model OLGA: Theory and Application
	SPE 56461-MS 
Simulation of Process to Control Severe Slugging: Application to the Dunbar Pipeline
	SPE 124883-PA 
Slug Control with Large Valve Openings To Maximize Oil Production

Thanks

my Email:mahmoud3814@yahoo.com

----------


## mahmoud3814

Hi everybody,
Kindly help me to find these papers:
	SPE Paper 19451 PA
The Dynamic Two-Fluid Model OLGA: Theory and Application
	SPE 56461-MS 
Simulation of Process to Control Severe Slugging: Application to the Dunbar Pipeline
	SPE 124883-PA 
Slug Control with Large Valve Openings To Maximize Oil Production
Thanks

my Email:mahmoud3814@yahoo.com

----------


## mahmoud3814

Hi everybody,
Kindly help me to find these papers:
	SPE Paper 19451 PA
The Dynamic Two-Fluid Model OLGA: Theory and Application
	SPE 56461-MS 
Simulation of Process to Control Severe Slugging: Application to the Dunbar Pipeline
	SPE 124883-PA 
Slug Control with Large Valve Openings To Maximize Oil Production
Thanks
 myEmail: mahmoud3814@yahoo.com

----------


## selmagis

ALFRE01, OPEN **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] WITH ARCH NAME.

----------


## himansh1990

I need these SPE papers

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

my email id himansh1990@gmail.com

Thank YOU

----------


## ALFRE01

Thank you very much Selmagis

----------


## Shiela Mae Amilbangsa

hi  :Wink: 
can you please provide this for me?
Prospects of Casing While Drilling and the Factors to be Considered During Drilling Operations in Arabian Region, Authors; M.M. Hossain, M.M. Amro, King Saud University.
Source: IADC/SPE Asia Pacific Drilling Technology Conference and Exhibition, 13-15 September 2004, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


thank you in advance  :Wink: 

-Shiela

----------


## asad abbas

Dear Friend



Can u please provide the following SPE papers to my E-mail (asadlashari@live.com) 


3-D Static Analysis Of Pipelines During Laying (Author J. Van, P.T. Pedersen, Technical U. of Denmark)See More: If you need any SPE paper .. dont hesitate

----------


## avenrose

hello, could u please help me to have these papers:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
149835-MS
Potential Implementation of Casing while Drilling Technique in the Western Desert Fields of Egypt
Authors	
K.A.Fattah *, KSU, Seydou Sinde, A. A. Dahab, Cairo University


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Document ID 	153526-MS
*First Three Surface Casing While Drilling Operations in Brazil Demonstrate Technical Feasibility in Lost Circulation Scenarios*
Authors	J.C. Pl&#225;cido, C.E. Fonseca, N. Araki; Petrobras; J.H. Desousa, I.J. Thomson, R. Krasuk, J. Almeida, Baker Hughes

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Document ID 	2011-075
*CASING WHILE DRILLING AND ITS IMPLEMENTATION IN DRILLING OFFSHORE WELLS IN EGYPT*
Authors	P. M. Morcos, Suez Canal University

thank u so much

----------


## avenrose

hello could u please help me to have these papers:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## avenrose

hello could u please help me to have these papers:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

u may send it to avenrosebaltazar@yahoo.com  thank u

----------


## 4petroeng

Shiela Mae Amilbangsa 

here is your paper..

hxxp://www.4shared.com/office/7vPSEjCK/00087987.html

----------


## MrDung

hi
please help me provide some document:
12942-PA
7818-MS
24149-PA

Thanks!

----------


## stimulationfrac

Dear friends;

Please this paper is needed '' Deconvolution concept Dr. Fikri Kucuk. SPE 12177 ''

Kind regard.

----------


## eRU

> Hello petroleum engineers!
> Just another guy looking for SPE papers...
> I need this SPE publications about inflow profile control devices (ICD, ICV, AICD and others...):
> 
> 128603-MS
> 132976-PA
> 133336-MS
> 129105-MS
> 124349-MS
> ...



Dear colleagues, who can help? ;-) Mostly papers about AICD...

----------


## goodbrother

Dear jikzo,
Can you send to me some following SPE paper to my email ( phangzj@yahoo.com ):

SPE 18734-PA 
Geochemical Monitoring of Drilling Fluids: A Powerful Tool To Forecast and Detect Formation Waters

SPE 28908-MS
Experience in the Detection and Suppression of Torsional Vibration From Mud Logging Data

SPE 29252-MS
How to Organise Mud Logging Data For Modelling Rate of Penetration

SPE 75307-PA
Improved Integrated Reservoir Interpretation Using Gas While Drilling Data

SPE 149134-MS
Results From Pilot Tests Prove the Potential of Advanced Mud Logging

SPE 57550-MS
Spectral Gamma Ray Measurement on Cuttings: An Alternative to MWD

SPE 109861-MS
Advanced Mud Gas Logging in Combination with Wireline Formation Testing and Geochemical Fingerprinting for an Improved Understanding of Reservoir Architecture

SPE 49479-MS
New Results in Real Time Vibrations Prediction

SPE 13290-PA
Automatic Determination of Lithology From Well Logs

SPE 15897-MS
Drilling Safely Offshore in Shallow Gas Areas

SPE 23052-MS
Getting More Out of Drilling Data by Analysis-While-Drilling

----------


## gerardomarquez

Hi jikzo,

Can you please send me the following SPE technical articles to my email gerardomarquez.ve@gmail.com:

1. REHABILITATION METHOD FOR GAS PIPELINES AND EVALUATION OF ITS DURABILITY. Document ID: 08148
2. Pipelines and the Population Explosion. Document ID: 69-223
3. New Pipeline Technologies. Document ID: 26239
4. Life Assessment and Repair Optimization of Gas Pipelines, Eastern Venezuela. Document ID: 02098

Thanks in advance.
Best Regrads,
Gerardo

----------


## ALFRE01

Hi everyone.
Con you help me with the following papers:?
152192-MS Gas Shale Hydraulic Fracturing: A Numerical Evaluation of the Effect of Geomechanical Parameters
164022-MS Case Studies for the Fracturing of Highly Diverse Gas Reservoirs
140968-MS Improved Understanding of Fracturing Tight-Shale Gas Formations 

Thanks

----------


## sirius_lot

Hey man. Pls could u help me with these papers:
1) A Case Study: Field Development Plan for a Highly Overpressured Gas Reservoir in China by a Multidisciplinary Consulting Team 
     77668 Haiping Li, PetroChina; Hongjie Xiong, James Wang, Rolf J. Broetz, Hilary Azoba, Thomas A. Ryer, Gary D. Miller, Tami Chism Rahn, Nicholas A. Wiltgen, Brad M. Robinson, Ralph L. Kugler, Donald W. Lee, Richard A. Plumb, Ron Martin, John Spivey, Schlumberger; Longde Sun, Wenjie Song, PetroChina

email:    lotanna.ohazuruike@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Volto_1

Hi, I would like to get this SPE paper 15657


Two-Phase Flow Through Chokes
Sachdeva, R., Schmidt, Z., Brill, J.P., Blais, R.M., U. of Tulsa

I found a link in a previous post but it doesn't work anymore, it can't be downloaded. Thanks!See More: If you need any SPE paper .. dont hesitate

----------


## ALFRE01

Hi everyone.
Can you help me with the following papers?
53264 - Better Understanding of Reservoir Statistics is the Key for Reliable Monte Carlo Simulation
150786 - Modeling Petrophysical Properties Input for Probabilistic Reserves Estimation
2005-150 - Uncertainty Assessment in Reserve Estimation of a Naturally Fractured Reservoir
Thanks

----------


## Ussy

163019-MS please. My email is ussy90@gmail.com

----------


## Ussy

Please help me with this paper. 163019-MS. Email is ussy90@gmail.com

----------


## elefank

Hello people ! any kind soul that can help me with this paper for my thesis? jeje at elefank@gmail.com

SPE 86-02-06 , DOI 10.2118/86-02-06 (OnePetro)

Best regards.

----------


## nik83

I need document, please help me (e-mail nikewd83@yahoo.com)
The Bending of an Orthotropic Membrane Wall Supported at Arbitrary Points, Author H. K. Kwee, J. Pressure Vessel Technol. 107(2), 134-141 (May 01, 1985)

Best regards.

----------


## selmagis

> Hello people ! any kind soul that can help me with this paper for my thesis? jeje at elefank@gmail.com
> 
> SPE 86-02-06 , DOI 10.2118/86-02-06 (OnePetro)
> 
> Best regards.



Here is paper: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## eng_jards

i need these papers for my thesis, can someone help me?
106327-MS
128112-MS
36972-MS

thanks

----------


## bond07

Please i need this paper urgently............

SPE 68069

----------


## r060980

hi..

did you have SPE 16949?  thx...

----------


## kaliwaal

Dear Jikzo, can you please send me the papers sent to Paldex at koperwaal@gmail.com and the following papers as well.

1. How to Determine the Gas Pipeline Pigging Cycle
2. Pipeline Integrity Management System - A New Approach In Managing Pipelines
3. Pipeline Mapping: Using INS/GPS Data as the Fundamental Tool for Integrating Historical and Current Pipeline Data
4. Pipeline Integrity Assessment Applied to the Conversion of a Large Diameter Natural Gas Transmission Pipeline to Liquid Products Service
5. Trenching of Pipelines for Protection in Ice Environments
6. Pipeline Integrity Method Selection
7. Detrimental Effects of Acetic Acid on Corrosion of Carbon Steel Pipelines Transporting Wet Gas
8. Pitting Corrosion Failures of Natural Gas Transmission Pipelines
9. Thin-Wall Approximation: Implications for the Expansion and Global Buckling of Thick-Walled, High-Pressure Flowlines
10. Assessment of ------Like Flaws in Pipelines
11. Ductile Fracture of Pipelines - Effects of Constraint Correction And Circumferential ----- Growth
12. Variation of the Fracture Toughness of a High-Strength Pipeline Steel Under Cathodic Protection
13. Buckle Propagation And Fracture In Pipelines
14. Prediction of Fracture In Wrinkled Energy Pipelines Subjected to Cyclic Deformations
15. A CASE STUDY: ERW SEAM WELD FAILURE
16. Fracture Driving Forces of -----ed Girth Welds With Mechanical Heterogeneity For X80 Pipes
17. Evaluation For Fracture Toughness In Welded X80 Pipes: Experimental Analysis On Mechanical Properties of HAZ
18. The Influence of Internal Pressure On Ductile Fracture Behavior From a Surface Defect On a Pipe
19. Effects of Hydrostatic Testing on Ductile Tearing of X-65 Line-Pipe Steel With Stress Corrosion -----s
20.Predicting ----- Arrest In Line Pipes
21. Assessing The Integrity Of Corroded Linepipe - An Industry Initiative
22. Design of Pipelines in Mudslide Areas 
23. Local Buckling Strength And Deformation Capacity of Pipes
24. Bends In Steel Pipelines: A New Analytical Model to Calculate Stresses, Strains And Deformations
25. Strain Capacity of Large Diameter X80 Pipeline Including Hot Bend
26. Strain Capacity of 48" OD X80 Pipeline In Pressurized Full-scale Bending Test
27. Hotpipe Project: Design Guideline For High Temperature/High Pressure Pipelines
I will really appreciate if you can send me at koperwaal@gmail.com 
I appreciate your help please. Thanks in advance

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## diegotecor

Hi SLB
I would like to know more about the software you share,


Thanks in adevanceSee More: If you need any SPE paper .. dont hesitate

----------


## diegotecor

Hi SLB
I would like to know more about the software you share,
Thanks in adevance

----------


## bond07

> Dear All ..
> 
> I just wanted to offer help as you all offered it to me ..
> I realised many of you asked for SPE papers that they cant access or download ..
> so, if you need any SPE paper .. please dont hesitate to contact me with your email and the wanted paper ..
> and i will send it to you as soon as possible ..
> 
> i dunno if it's the right forum to post this .. but i didnt know where to post it ..
> 
> ...



Hi jizko, 
Please kindly help me with these papers:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sent from my HTC One

----------


## whatever*

Hi

I need journal from link below

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you for your help

my email : whatever_4ever82@yahoo.com

----------


## Usama Sabir

Hey, can you send me the following paper at usama.sabir@hotmail.com

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

Appreciate your response.

----------


## nabeelshykh

Hope you would find this mail in good of your health and mood. Currently I am working on "Integrated gas separation using membranes" . I need several papers for literature review and if you have any data regarding role of integrated models or membrane separation in oil industry it would also be very much helpful.
Following is the list of papers I need. Hope to hear from you all soon.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

My email is nabeelshykh@gmail.com

----------


## synthesis123

hi dear friend
 could you send me some of these papers 

hussaintahir123@yahoo.com

----------


## Golibjon

Dear Friend (jikzo),

Can u please provide the following SPE papers to my E-mail (ergashevgolibjon@gmail.com) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank in Advance!

----------


## eaanand

Hello,

Could you kindly get me SPE paper to my mail id -- eaanand@gmail.com


Improving Drilling Performance Through Systematic Analysis of Historical Data: Case Study of a Canadian Field---> Document ID - SPE-87177-MS

----------


## frank1989

who has Surface Production Operations: Volume 2 - Design of Gas-Handling Systems and Facilities and Surface Production Operations: Facility Piping and Pipeline Systems - Volume III ？ if you have , pls
send to me my email:286191286@qq.com. thanks

----------


## DangTruong1111

can u help me some ID
SEG-2002-1809		 Reservoir Porosity Inference
SPWLA-2003-v44n3a4	 An Introduction to Porosity
SEG-2002-1870		Effective Porosity - Total Porosity Model Applied to Fontainebleau Sandstone
SPE-126735-MS		A Novel Method to Construct Capillary Pressure Curves by Using NMR Log Data and Its Application in Reservoir Evaluation
SPE-26467-MS		Core Porosity Measurements Using Gamma Rays
SPWLA-1963-J		Matrix Characteristics Defined By Porosity Computations
ARMA-76-0079		Porosity, Permeability, and Rock Mechanics - A Review
SPWLA-1972-F		Porosity-Resistivity Cross-Plotting
my mail: nguyendangtruong1111@gmail.com
thanks so much

----------


## DangTruong1111

hi friend
can u help me some IDs
SPWLA-1972-F
SPE-26277-PA
SPE-18163-PA 
SPE-1231-G
WPC-8427
WPC-6423
SPWLA-2012-066
SPE-22862-MS
my mail: nguyendangtruong1111@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## wmpstl

> Dear All ..
> 
> I just wanted to offer help as you all offered it to me ..
> I realised many of you asked for SPE papers that they cant access or download ..
> so, if you need any SPE paper .. please dont hesitate to contact me with your email and the wanted paper ..
> and i will send it to you as soon as possible ..
> 
> i dunno if it's the right forum to post this .. but i didnt know where to post it ..
> 
> ...



 Dear Friend

PLease share these SPE paper

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best RegardsSee More: If you need any SPE paper .. dont hesitate

----------


## gasengineer+

Hello friend, I really need de paper SPE 11415 about cement plugs, if you have it I really apreciate that you send it to my e-mail: aquilesamz@gmail.com. Im a cement/stimulation ct engineer, if you need information dont hesitate, regards..

----------


## ariswakhyudin

Dear brother,
i need some paper, here  the links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

my email: ariswakhyudin@gmail.com
thanks before  :Smile:

----------


## ariswakhyudin

Dear brother,
i need some paper, here  the links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

my email: ariswakhyudin@gmail.com
thanks before  :Smile:

----------


## ALFRE01

Hi all.
Somebody con help me with the following papers?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ALFRE01

Hi all.
Somebody con help me with the following papers?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saul2100

Hi all,

Could you help me with the following papers, to saul2100_2@hotmail.com, please:

SPE 11115 - Gas Solubility in Oil-Based Drilling Fluids: Effects on Kick Detection
SPE 15414 - An Experimental Study of Gas Solubility in Oil-Based Drilling Fluids

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Poloc4

I need this one SPE-10723-PA In-Situ Combustion in Naturally Fractured Heavy Oil Reservoirs

----------


## nizam144

please send me this paper, nizam144@gmail.com

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

thanks

----------


## nizam144

please send me this paper at nizam144@gmail.com

thank you so much

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mahdi2020

Can you send me this paper at mahdi_mahdie@yahoo.com

Scale Control with Aminomethylenephosphonates 
Authors
    P.H. Ralston (Calgon Corp.) 
DOI
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Document ID
    SPE-2294-PA
thank you so much

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mahdi2020

Hi to All 
Can you send me this paper at mahdi_mahdie@yahoo.com

Scale Control with Aminomethylenephosphonates 
Authors
    P.H. Ralston (Calgon Corp.) 
DOI
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Document ID
    SPE-2294-PA
thank you so much

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Gopal Krishna

Dear Buddies,


Please help me the SPE papaer 36848 "Choke model". Please send it my email id: gpanigrahy@hotmail.co.uk

Kind regradsSee More: If you need any SPE paper .. dont hesitate

----------


## mcburns

Please, check the file attached

----------


## Nametoya

Please help me with the following papers 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
My e-mail: tranthanhnamc3@gmail.com

----------


## sam.ajaz

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
i want to download this paper...kindly help
thanks in advance

----------


## gkmeera

Please provide this paper : 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

AuthorsJ.F. Kiefner (Kiefner & Associates, Inc.)  |  W.G. Morris (Kiefner & Associates, Inc.) DOIhttp://dx.doi.org.sci-hub.org/10.4043/8498-MSDocument IDOTC-8498-MSPublisherOffshore Technology ConferenceSourceOffshore Technology Conference, 5-8 May, Houston, Texas Publication Date1997


Thanks

----------


## minnyo

Dear Mates,

I would like  to have SPE papers concerning with Dewatering or Deliquification or Liquid Unloading, also Lufkin artificial lift automation for dewatering. Thank in advanced, 
Regards, Min Nyo

----------


## bond07

Hi guys, can someone kindly help me with this SPE paper:" Challenges, risks and opportunities of mature field further development: A Nigeria Delta Case Study"
SPE 162965-MS.


https://www.onepetro.org/conference-paper/SPE-162965-MS

Thanks



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

----------

